# 16 AMD K6 CPUs - 0,64 gr of gold



## Renaldas (Sep 16, 2010)

This is the last result of a small batch of 16 AMD K6 and K6-2 CPUs (all with aluminium plates). Got about 40 mg of gold per 1 CPU, CPUs were crushed only to several pieces, processed directly in AR, preciuos metals were precipitated with copper chloride, processed via AR process one more time, and gold precipitated by SMB. And, as I asked in the other thread, there are still unknown circles left. 

Thriftybits pay $1,05 per one CPU, mine 40 mg are worth about $1,6 at today's new all time high in USD (1275$/ounce).


----------



## glorycloud (Sep 16, 2010)

The age old question on the forum is - was your effort worth it?

Let's see 16 chips @ $1.60 per chip in gold = $25.60. Did the chips actually cost you anything? Did the chemicals cost you anything? Is your time worth anything?

If this is a hobby for you, great! Have a good time. If it is a business
venture then perhaps thinking through the facts and figures will help
you decide how much you enjoy the process. 

Maybe, the $1.05 x (16) or $16.80 might be the better deal. Unless,
the $8.80 "extra" income you may have made by refining vs. selling
is worth it to you?


----------



## Renaldas (Sep 17, 2010)

glorycloud said:


> The age old question on the forum is - was your effort worth it?
> 
> Let's see 16 chips @ $1.60 per chip in gold = $25.60. Did the chips actually cost you anything? Did the chemicals cost you anything? Is your time worth anything?
> 
> ...



At this time with such a small batches it is only a hobby for me. Additional plus from this hobby is pure gold for a cheap price, I prefer to have some physical gold.


----------



## vovikk (Jul 2, 2011)

Processing CPUs seems to be pretty senseless stuff.
Sold out all my K6 items for minimum of $8 per item and higher (plus $7 international shipping...)

Selling processors like processors is much MUCH *MUCH* better than as scrap...

IMHO

PS Even non-working vintage CPUs are worth $2-5 as pedant with a hole drilled in the corner for a keychain (with legs detached - for refining...  )....


----------



## richoc (Aug 7, 2011)

Hum, hate to state this but depending on what place you export any techno newer than a 486 could put you in FED jail.
Just peeping up here.  
Rich


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 7, 2011)

richoc said:


> Hum, hate to state this but depending on what place you export any techno newer than a 486 could put you in FED jail.
> Just peeping up here.
> Rich



God bless America :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------

